# Looking For Movie Need Help



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey all, I remember watching a movie years ago that was in a Civil War type setting of a horror movie. I cant remember if it was reenactments but I do remember a fog that would roll in and out when the civil war spirits were around almost like the fog in the evil dead movies. I have been wanting to watch this movie for a long time and cant seem to find its name. Anyone know its name? Thanks all :jol:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

You are speaking of *The Supernaturals, *a film that came out in 1986, and boasts two *Star Trek *alumni, Nichelle Nichols and LeVar Burton.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

That is it woo hoo! thank you so much. Looks like it never went to dvd what a bummer. :jol:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

You are welcome, dude.


----------

